# [Poll] The best 3x3 speedcube (in YOUR opinion)



## v0lt3r (Sep 20, 2014)

*The best 3x3 speedcube (in YOUR opinion)*

First of all hello everybody im new to this forum but i have been reading it for almost 2 years  so im no that new really.

I know that there are post like this one, but my idea is to make a one very complete because all threads i have seen don't have the best market speedcubes or are old so you can't really compare them that good. And new cubes came out to market so i think is time to re-do this and probably better.

So please vote ! its 2 secs even if you don't post and we will have 1 more opinion to compare. 

1 more thing, im not asking for the best speedcube in the market, im asking for "your opinion" of the best 3x3 in the market. Because everyone have different opinion but at least this way we can see the tendency.

I know its hard, but choose only 1.  I think this thread will be valid until major changes come to the market, so will be very usefull for everyone.

If your favorite cube is not in the poll please, specify it in a post. (Shengshou Aurora, Cyclone boys, gans III...)  Later i will make a count of all votes to "others" cubes too, and update down here. Because i can't put more than 10 in the poll, so i put the most used ones. 

Oh, my favorite: Moyu Aolong Enhanced

Error: Actually Aolong in the poll means Aolong V2, so regardless of the version which u like vote it please. Same for others. Because i can't edit the poll, to put V1/V2 in all cubes. *If any moderator can do it without reset the votes, please do it. Thank you.*

*OTHER CUBES TABLE:* Updated until post #39


Moyu Liying2Gans (any version)3Rubik's (speedcube version)1F21ShengShou Aurora2

Regards, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 20, 2014)

Moyu weilong, aolong, sulong are my favorites


----------



## Randomno (Sep 20, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Moyu weilong, aolong, sulong are my favorites



That's a long list.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2014)

WEILONG!


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 20, 2014)

What happened to Aolong v2?

Edit: I choose Aolong v2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't have an Aolong but I've tried it at comps and they are amazing!


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2014)

Any version of aolong.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 20, 2014)

Liying


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah i mean Aolong v2 in the poll, was a mistake but i can't edit it now 

Just please, vote it as aolong v2, even if say aolong only. 

Same for weilong, fangshi and guhong. if you like v1 more than v2 just vote it too. We will see the total votes at the end. Normally most people like v2 more, thats why i did that.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 20, 2014)

No Gans so Fangshi Shuangren II!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2014)

My option isn't there: Weilong v1


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2014)

The Rubik's Brand isn't on their either - their speedcube is actually quite good.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2014)

Off-topic: Is there an explanation for words/parts ending in "ng" so often?
Sulo*ng*, Chilo*ng*, Yulo*ng*, Aolo*ng*, Weilo*ng*, Huanyi*ng*, Fa*ng*Shi Shua*ng*Ren, Guho*ng*.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 20, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Off-topic: Is there an explanation for words/parts ending in "ng" so often?
> Sulo*ng*, Chilo*ng*, Yulo*ng*, Aolo*ng*, Weilo*ng*, Huanyi*ng*, Fa*ng*Shi Shua*ng*Ren, Guho*ng*.



That's an even more long list.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Off-topic: Is there an explanation for words/parts ending in "ng" so often?
> Sulo*ng*, Chilo*ng*, Yulo*ng*, Aolo*ng*, Weilo*ng*, Huanyi*ng*, Fa*ng*Shi Shua*ng*Ren, Guho*ng*.



Because... Long translates to dragon, and Chinese people like dragons so they put dragons on a lot of things.

as for the rest of the non-long 'ng's... because chinese. Ngs are common in chinese


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm going with Zhanchi. I'm not a fast speed cuber but I like it more then the Aolong.


----------



## Amress (Sep 20, 2014)

I choose liying

You should change huanying to liying in the poll IMO.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 20, 2014)

All polls should have an obligatory other. So many of the comments on polls are about some options not being there.


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 20, 2014)

my main is the updated version of the Moyu Aolong v2. But my main before that was the fangshi v2.


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 20, 2014)

Gans III 57mm


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't worry, later i will count all votes of people who said other cube in a post reply. I will make a list in the main post of others that have been said.

But please, if you like V1 or V2 vote the cube even if says weilong v2 for example.

sorry for the confusion


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 20, 2014)

f2


----------



## Johnny (Sep 20, 2014)

First, we need to define "best". Does best mean the fastest? Most controllable? Smoothest? Crunchiest? Most aesthetically pleasing? IDK. So I am going to have to consider everything in this and because of that I think that the WeiLong is the best. It's fast but when it's unlubed it's controllable. It's smooth but not excessively so. The mechanism is also aesthetically pleasing.

My main is the YJ yulong because I like the elegance of its mechanism, but the WeiLong is objectively better.


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 20, 2014)

I chose the Gohong v2. Mine is pretty broken in and I love the smoothness off it. I've been using it for almost 2 years now and I still like it more than all the newer cubes


----------



## Johnny (Sep 20, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> I chose the Gohong v2. Mine is pretty broken in and I love the smoothness off it. I've been using it for almost 2 years now and I still like it more than all the newer cubes



My main issue is that the cores of Dayan cubes are pretty fragile. The only core that has ever broken on me is the Dayan core. Also, the GuHong's corner pieces break easily.


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 20, 2014)

Johnny said:


> First, we need to define "best". Does best mean the fastest? Most controllable? Smoothest? Crunchiest? Most aesthetically pleasing? IDK. So I am going to have to consider everything in this and because of that I think that the WeiLong is the best. It's fast but when it's unlubed it's controllable. It's smooth but not excessively so. The mechanism is also aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> My main is the YJ yulong because I like the elegance of its mechanism, but the WeiLong is objectively better.



With "best for you" i mean the one you like more, overall. Considerating everything, which one will you choose? Weilong you said. Thats it then. I dont talk about fast, or controllable. More like a comparative of the overall average score of cubes. In your opinion. 

thanks for vote


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 20, 2014)

Randomno said:


> That's a long list.


I know right, being undecided between 3 cubes is borderline criminal.


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 20, 2014)

Johnny said:


> My main issue is that the cores of Dayan cubes are pretty fragile. The only core that has ever broken on me is the Dayan core. Also, the GuHong's corner pieces break easily.


Ok that's odd because I never had any problems with a Dayan cube. I think they feel very solid


----------



## Johnny (Sep 20, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> Ok that's odd because I never had any problems with a Dayan cube. I think they feel very solid



My definition of durability is can the cube stand up to everyday events, such as repeated dropping?


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 21, 2014)

Come on guyss we need at least 100 votes to be a fair competition, buts being interesting with 50 already. Aolong/weilong saturated the market lol.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 21, 2014)

Sheng Shou Aurora...


----------



## ricoman7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Dollar store cube lubricated with superglue.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 22, 2014)

ricoman7 said:


> Dollar store cube lubricated with superglue.


I heard Felik's got a sub 5 with one of those, must be really good. I should go get myself one of them. 

I vote for this this as the fastest haha.


----------



## RayLam (Sep 22, 2014)

absolutely gan357 with gen2 core but no option in the poll


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 22, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I heard Felik's got a sub 5 with one of those, must be really good. I should go get myself one of them.
> 
> I vote for this this as the fastest haha.


Sarcasm at the best 





RayLam said:


> absolutely gan357 with gen2 core but no option in the poll


:'( :'( :'(


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2014)

Somehow I doubt this poll will be very meaningful, if most people haven't tried all of these cubes. I'm sure many people will for example go for Aolong, although they have never tried the Gans III 57mm


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 22, 2014)

RayLam said:


> absolutely gan357 with gen2 core but no option in the poll



apparently i heard gan3 is considered as the best 3x3 in china, like most people use it there
whereas overseas people uses aolong 
not sure if this is true, heard it from someone


----------



## Ágoston Török (Sep 22, 2014)

My best cube ever was Dayan Guhong v1 for two handed solve.


----------



## jamestjv80 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ofcourse shengshou aurora


----------



## Ingo (Sep 26, 2014)

I own all the cubes in the poll, but for me the best cube is the Gan 357 with the transparent core.


----------



## v0lt3r (Oct 8, 2014)

this results are shocking to me ! i expected MUCH more people voting the fangshi and the maru.. but only 4 votes.. thats nothing lol 
i expected more on maru too.. only 1 vote many people saying its great on youtube!, but who knows i havent tested it. maybe not enought for be the "main cube" of some people.


----------



## Destro (Oct 25, 2014)

Gans 3 57mm with v2 core (transparent) for me it's the best because it perfectly suits my cubing needs.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 25, 2014)

I am completely torn now. It was hands down Weilong for me but I have been using the Aolong V2 and now I like using them about the same.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Mar 25, 2015)

I pick a different cube: Zhisheng Kylin! Has a great fell, v
High quality plastic (for some people is slow, for me has a lot of controll) and is not expensive (available on Lightake.com)


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 25, 2015)

For me I get all my PBs on an Aolong V2 but I like the way the weilong v2 feels better and it will probably become faster than the aolong V2 for me soon. I also ordered a Hualong because I heard it is meant to take the best of each and put them together.


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the way the Weilong feels, but mine locks up way too much; the lack of reverse corner cutting makes this cube unusable for me.

I only get good times on the Guhong 1 and AV. I voted for the Guhong 2 (without torpedoes).


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hate the bumpy feel in moyu cubes. FANGSHI FTW


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2015)

Weilong v1. Which isn't in the poll :'(


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 26, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Weilong v1. Which isn't in the poll :'(



Is the V1 really that much better than the V2? The only difference really is corner assembly for stickerless...


----------



## shawnyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 26, 2015)

The only main I have had is the Moyu Dianma, but I'm getting an Aolong V1 in the mail soon, so that should be great according to the general consensus.


----------



## CuberM (Mar 26, 2015)

Weilong v2 all the way!


----------



## typeman5 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aolong v1!!


----------



## Tacito (Mar 26, 2015)

Moyu LiYing is the best cube for me. It's very fast, if tensioned and lubed right, without losing the accuracy of the turning.


----------

